# New Spitfire Sable/Chamber Strings TouchOSC UACC template



## Blake Ewing (Jun 22, 2015)

Hi all,

Here's a new TouchOSC template I've been working on for use with Spitfire BML Sable/Chamber Strings using their UACC articulation changing system.

Unlike another BML template I made, with this one, you know exactly which instrument groups (e.g. V1, VC) are available per articulation.












You can check it out on my Journal here:

*New Spitfire Audio BML Sable/Chamber Strings TouchOSC UACC template*

Cheers.


----------



## MinorMajor7 (Jun 24, 2015)

This is great! Thanks Blake!


----------



## Blake Ewing (Jun 29, 2015)

Sure thing. I hope it's helpful!


----------



## Vik (Jun 29, 2015)

Since UACC is a standard that's supposed to work with many libraries - would this work with Mural as well?


----------



## Blake Ewing (Jun 30, 2015)

Vik said:


> Since UACC is a standard that's supposed to work with many libraries - would this work with Mural as well?



Sure. I also have this all-inclusive UACC template here:

Spitfire - TouchOSC UACC Template

The major drawback with using this all-in-one template is that you have to be intimately familiar with what articulations are available in your library(s).

I don't own Mural, but I might create a separate tab on the Sable template in the OP above for it if I did, and have just the available articulations for it there.

Or, maybe more efficiently, I might add another row in the "available instruments per articulation" area for Mural and rename the template BML Strings...


----------



## TeamLeader (Sep 2, 2015)

Blake what does "available inst per articulation" mean? Thanks !


----------



## Blake Ewing (Sep 4, 2015)

TeamLeader said:


> Blake what does "available inst per articulation" mean? Thanks !


If you look at the second image in the first post, you'll see the "1 | 2 | A | C | B" slots at the bottom of each articulation. With that, you can at a glance see which instrument sections are available for that particular articulation.

E.g The Finger Legato art is available to all 5 groups, but the Bowed Legato is only available to the 1st and 2nd violins and the celli.

Hope that makes sense.


----------



## TeamLeader (Sep 5, 2015)

Blake Ewing said:


> If you look at the second image in the first post, you'll see the "1 | 2 | A | C | B" slots at the bottom of each articulation. With that, you can at a glance see which instrument sections are available for that particular articulation.
> 
> E.g The Finger Legato art is available to all 5 groups, but the Bowed Legato is only available to the 1st and 2nd violins and the celli.
> 
> Hope that makes sense.



AHA! I get it now. Duh, 1+2 vs, A= VAS, C=CES, B=BASS. I am getting slower in my old age. Thank you Blake!


----------



## Blake Ewing (Feb 24, 2017)

Updated this here: V1.01 template

Basically just adding the new Spitfire Chamber Strings naming scheme...


----------

